# New to ironmag.



## gettingswole (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi im semi experienced lifter. I want to gain some knowledge and share mine


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 11, 2015)

Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SUKS2BU (Apr 11, 2015)

Welcome......


----------



## Riles (Apr 11, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Apr 12, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## psychowhite (Apr 12, 2015)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Dannie (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome, please share some of that knowledge with us.

Also how did you find this forum and what made you sign up and become a member?


----------

